# Fire affect



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Somewhere on here I saw a really neat, fairly easy How-to on some cool fire baskets, made with a fan, some colored LEDs, red string lights and flame cut silks.....and you think I could find the link? NO! Can someone help me out here??


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you considered a video projector ? They run from $35 to $300 depending on quality. There is a fire clip or three out there that are free.
Can also look on youtube.

Orange, yellow and red lights placed inside and flickering like fire may be enough w/o actual flames being visible in window.
There is a used color organ or two available for sale on the forum, they could be controlled w/ audio from an mp3. Doesn't need to be music.

Could buy a prop controller. picoboo etc.

Could buy a wide flame lamp (from VEI). http://www.visualeffectsinc.com/products/giant-flame-effect-w/10-bulbs/

Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## AJFireman (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a great turorial. I even bought all the supplies last year but as with all my ideas never have time to finish them all.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99645-my-house-caught-fire.html


----------



## rtb2008 (Aug 22, 2010)

AJ, i found that link and that is exactly what i was looking for. Looks real from a distance. Think i may use the glowing coal thread somewhere as well.


----------



## rtb2008 (Aug 22, 2010)

i am also "boarding up" my windows so the house looks abandoned as well.


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

I rigged my whole house with that affect last year and it came out unbelievably well. It is difficult to get the material to drape properly with the balance between enough billowing material and not to much so that it weighs down and doesn't flutter. Lighting is key and a roaring fire sound really makes it believable. Sorry, no pics other than grainy cellphone shots.
It was a lot of fun but give it plenty of time and start borrowing fans now!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Was going to do the LCD projector idea with fogger and animatronic kicking legs out the window. Very realistic, however, thought it might be in bad taste


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Here is a thread you may want to check out. Very cool effect !!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99645-my-house-caught-fire.html


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

ITSINMYBLOOD said:


> Here is a thread you may want to check out. Very cool effect !!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99645-my-house-caught-fire.html


Oops that will teach me not to read all of the comments before I post a reply...I see AJFireman already posted the link...oh well guess it just shows that all of us great minds think alike


----------

